# Jungle python not climbing



## Lucidslair (Nov 7, 2020)

Hey guys
My jungle python hasn’t climbed any of the branches on my enclosure for months, when I first got it it was always climbing but now it just uses the hides on the enclosure floor or burys itself under the wood shavings..
It’s not stress and eats fine, never strikes at me at all, is there any reason a jungle wouldn’t climb??


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 7, 2020)

It's probably plotting to steal your wallet and run away with your wife.

Jokes aside, it's probably temperature related, but could be various things, none of which can be confirmed without more information than 'why is it doing x?'


----------



## SaskiaTattam (Nov 13, 2020)

Lucidslair said:


> Hey guys
> My jungle python hasn’t climbed any of the branches on my enclosure for months, when I first got it it was always climbing but now it just uses the hides on the enclosure floor or burys itself under the wood shavings..
> It’s not stress and eats fine, never strikes at me at all, is there any reason a jungle wouldn’t climb??



Jungles are nocturnal so hes probably climbing during the night and you’re just not seeing him. And if the grounds warmer than the air in the tank, itll be wanting more warmth


----------



## nick_75 (Dec 1, 2020)

Understanding why Jungles climb will answer your question.

Sdaji has commented on the temperature aspect, Jungles, like any arboreal species of snake climb to be safe from predators (most commonly terrestrial) whilst thermoregulating. 
If the desired temperature is in the bottom part of the enclosure, that's where the snake will be. That's why providing hides in the cool part and the warm part of the enclosure is a good idea. The snake will be able to hide whilst warming up or cooling down.

Another reason that arboreal species of snake will climb would be to hunt. If you are providing regular meals, the need to hunt is negated.

As Saskia mentioned, Jungles are mostly nocturnal. Most of their activity will be at night. Being nocturnal means that they face lesser numbers of predators in their most active time and the possibility of easier meals by finding sleeping prey.


----------

